# shop lights vs t5 lighting



## valladares (Mar 31, 2010)

hi not sure if this question has been answered yet. i have 120 gallon, 48x24x24
and im looking into using shop lights to light the aquarium. my question is, is it ok to use shop lights on a tank this size? its a african cichlid tank with no real plants so im not worried about plant growth. im currently using t5s coral life but im moving it to my planted tank and dont want to spend the money on another t5 fixture. i went to hme dpt and they have some reasonable priced t8 shop lights.

any one using shop lights for there tank?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes, I do and I grow plants with them. Just make sure you have a glass separating the light from the water. Water splashes can easily cause the shop light to rust. Also, the joins at both end tend to get rustie really quick because of the humidity. My light still works after 2 years. But part of a corner where it was exposed to splashes have started rusting.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

valladares said:


> hi not sure if this question has been answered yet. i have 120 gallon, 48x24x24
> and im looking into using shop lights to light the aquarium. my question is, is it ok to use shop lights on a tank this size? its a african cichlid tank with no real plants so im not worried about plant growth. im currently using t5s coral life but im moving it to my planted tank and dont want to spend the money on another t5 fixture. i went to hme dpt and they have some reasonable priced t8 shop lights.
> 
> any one using shop lights for there tank?


Shop light is fine for African cichlids. Buy the 6500K tubes from HD and they are cheap and nice


----------

